# NEW YEARS:  MONITOR BLOODSUGAR & WEIGHT



## megamania (Dec 30, 2006)

I will be monitoring my Bloodsugar much better as my New Years resolution.  It has been under control until Thankgiving and the ugliness of it has reared its head as I am becoming extremely moody.

So as a step, I plan on monitoring it closer and posting here for support and jeers when I need it.

Yesterday Morning: 
202 Bloodsugar   (should be 100-110)

Weight 244 (up 16 pounds since the week of Thanksgiving.

Tuesday or Thursday I hope toi update next.


----------



## Ferret (Dec 30, 2006)

Is that blood sugar in imperial? What units does it have, as I am confused....  

Are you diabetic then?


----------



## Shemeska (Dec 30, 2006)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Is that blood sugar in imperial? What units does it have, as I am confused....
> 
> Are you diabetic then?




I'm assuming mg/dL since he's in the states.


----------



## Ferret (Dec 30, 2006)

Ah, my dads is done in mmol/L

202 in mmol/l equates to 11.2 Thats not too bad, it way out of what is normal but it isn't dangerous in the short term right? My dads was in the twenties (360) before he found out he was diabetic. Strangely he says he doesn't feel any different know he has it down to about 3 or 4.

He uses a low carb diet.


----------



## megamania (Dec 30, 2006)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Is that blood sugar in imperial? What units does it have, as I am confused....
> 
> Are you diabetic then?




yes.  Type II


----------



## Ferret (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm not so sure what the different types mean, any chance of an explanation? Please?


----------



## megamania (Dec 30, 2006)

When my sugars run high I become extremely moody and have a chip on my shoulder the size of Vermont.   And I become depressed and larthargic.

Winter is always a bad time since I am not active then and there is much in my life to worry about.


The wife thinks this is a good idea having this on the net.   Certain folks here will remind me any time I visit to check myself.   That level opf awareness will help me.   I'll be grumpy about it but that should subside once my sugars get under 150 for a week or more.


----------



## kenobi65 (Dec 31, 2006)

Ferret said:
			
		

> I'm not so sure what the different types mean, any chance of an explanation? Please?




Type II diabetes (which used to be called "adult-onset") is where the cells in your body become resistant to the effects of insulin, or when your body doesn't produce enough.  There's a definite genetic component to it, though being overweight and a high-carb diet can cause it to become a problem earlier.  Most diabetics have Type II:
http://www.webmd.com/content/article/59/66844

Type I diabetes (used to be called "juvenile") is where your body simply doesn't produce insulin.  It's typically caused by an immune system that mistakenly attacks and destroys the insulin-producing cells:
http://www.webmd.com/content/article/59/66847

I'm Type II diabetic myself, so I can empathize with you, megamania, and I'm pulling for you.  And, know that stress plays a big part in your short-term blood sugar (as my endocrinologist explained it to me, adrenalin can counteract the effects of insulin), so anything you can do to reduce stress should help quite a bit.  (I know that my "bad days" for blood sugar are almost always stressful ones.)


----------



## Pepster (Dec 31, 2006)

I've been checking my blood sugar for about a month now.  The highest I've seen is 213 last Thursday, and that was two hours after I'd finished a bowl of sugared mini-wheats with the rest of the sugar in the bottom of the box.

In my case, I'm a little upset because everything appears to be normal to me.  My blood sugar bounces between 90-120 with spikes.  I check once a day at different times.  I have made changes to my diet, primarily reducing my soft drink intake from 4 bottles down to one.  The rest of the day it's water.

If you want stats, I'm 5'9" and 209#.  I don't exercise at all, so I got hammered by the RN about that too.

The diagnosis is "pre-diabetic."  Diabetes does run in my family, so it does bear keeping an eye on.

Pepster


----------



## freebfrost (Jan 1, 2007)

Another Type II here.

I hate to preach it, but it's valid - exercise, exercise, exercise!

Also, if you haven't switched to diet pop yet, do so.  If you can get with a registered dietician who can work with you to find a meal schedule that will help moderate your sugar swings, go for that too.  If you have health insurance, a diabetes class might be covered for you and you will get a lot of good information there.


----------



## megamania (Jan 1, 2007)

Alright-   I went into a New Years party with the attitude of this is the last 6 hours of being "normal" so I ate.    and ate.    and ate.    BAD mentallity but what is done is done.

01/01/07
1:15am

330
244 pounds.


This should drop quickly but it was still stupid eating as I did last night.


----------



## megamania (Jan 1, 2007)

01/01/07

12:25pm

146

wieght scale at work place, not home.

Slept, took my medicine, worked for 4 hours at the store.

Expected an improvement but under 150 already.


----------



## megamania (Jan 3, 2007)

120    

I'm getting closer to where I need to be.  Then the hard part-  to stay there.


----------



## xrpsuzi (Jan 7, 2007)

freebfrost said:
			
		

> Another Type II here.
> 
> I hate to preach it, but it's valid - exercise, exercise, exercise!




Ditto. I was classified as "Carbohydrate senstive" at a young teen which eventually ballooned to diabetes when I was in college. For Type IIs exercise helps what insulin you are producing work better/properly/more effeciently. Just walking 30 min. a day helps.

Also, I didn't hear about it until I saw a specialist in India, but once I switched to a low-glycemic index diet (also related to glycemic load), controlling my bloodsugars got a lot easier. Unfortunately, when you are carrying extra weight and are diabetic, it's not just how much you eat, but what you are eating when you do eat.

I keep South Beath diet frozen meals or "carb conscience" Lean Cuisines when I get lazy and don't want to cook, but for the most part, I eat a lot of veggies. Unfortunately corn and potatoes don't count  Don't even get me started on breads and rice. How you gonna tell an Asian she shouldn't eat rice?

-Suzi


----------



## kenobi65 (Jan 8, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> I keep South Beath diet frozen meals or "carb conscience" Lean Cuisines when I get lazy and don't want to cook




The South Beach diet is a pretty good set of rules for diabetics to look at, because it's based on the glycemic index of foods.  Anything that South Beach tells you to avoid is going to be the kind of food that's likely to spike your blood sugar.



			
				suzi yee said:
			
		

> How you gonna tell an Asian she shouldn't eat rice?




LOL.  Fortunately, potatoes don't seem to make my blood sugar go up too much, since, as a good Irish boy, I love them.  Rice and white bread, on the other hand, are sometimes a bit problematic.


----------



## megamania (Jan 8, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> How you gonna tell an Asian she shouldn't eat rice?
> 
> -Suzi




 

so true.

I work two full time jobs so excericise (especially in the winter) is very hard to do.  It is the main thing the doctor tells me to do each visit.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jan 8, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> I work two full time jobs so excericise (especially in the winter) is very hard to do.  It is the main thing the doctor tells me to do each visit.




Aye, I can understand that (esp. living someplace where much of the winter is dang cold...well, most winters it is, anyway  ).

One thing I did is go to the sporting goods store and get a couple of small 5-pound dumbbells, and a book called "Weight Training for Dummies."  Looking through the book, I found a half-dozen upper-body exercises, and I do those every other night.  Takes no more than 10 minutes, and I do it while watching TV.

I get lower-body exercise by walking to and from the train to work (20 minutes each way), and walking in the neighborhood on weekends, if the weather cooperates.

Doesn't sound like much, but I really think it makes a difference.  And, my endocrinologist likes where my numbers are.


----------



## xrpsuzi (Jan 8, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> LOL.  Fortunately, potatoes don't seem to make my blood sugar go up too much, since, as a good Irish boy, I love them.  Rice and white bread, on the other hand, are sometimes a bit problematic.




It's it weird how that works. For me, I look at a potato and my blood sugar spikes 60+ points. I've found pastas in moderation alright, as well as legumes and certain beans.

I think that's part of the reason glycemic index is not used more often in treating dietary considerations with type II- it's a good starting point, but each person's body is just a little different. Measuring glycemic load is not the same as measuring calories or saturated fat. It's a measurement of your body's reaction to food, not necessarily a measure of the food.

Megamania--Exercising infront of the TV is a really good way to get it done, but relatively painlessly. I do pilates to Adult Swim. It's a way to gauge how long you've been active without staring at the clock. It's only bad when someone really funny comes on and my abs hurt too much to laugh.  Good luck and fight the good fight.

I tell myself that the good thing about being diabetic is that I have negative re-enforcements that kick in when I'm doing things I shouldn't be doing, like overeating or not exercising. I just wish I could get rid of the negative effects when I'm doing perfectly normal things, like having a glass of wine with dinner or eating *a* cookie.

-Suzi


----------



## kenobi65 (Jan 8, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> I think that's part of the reason glycemic index is not used more often in treating dietary considerations with type II- it's a good starting point, but each person's body is just a little different.




Yup...one needs to take that information and compare it to what you see when you eat certain foods.



			
				suzi yee said:
			
		

> I tell myself that the good thing about being diabetic is that I have negative re-enforcements that kick in when I'm doing things I shouldn't be doing, like overeating or not exercising.




QFT.  I slacked off on the exercise over the holidays, and my numbers crept up.


----------



## megamania (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm slipping a bit-



163

242 pounds


----------



## megamania (Jan 10, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Aye, I can understand that (esp. living someplace where much of the winter is dang cold...well, most winters it is, anyway  ).
> 
> One thing I did is go to the sporting goods store and get a couple of small 5-pound dumbbells, and a book called "Weight Training for Dummies."  Looking through the book, I found a half-dozen upper-body exercises, and I do those every other night.  Takes no more than 10 minutes, and I do it while watching TV.
> 
> ...




This past weekend while clearing a corner of the house for a closet I found many of my 2-10 pound weights and was considering this very thing.


----------



## megamania (Jan 18, 2007)

Been a bit since I posted....


116

WT 242


----------



## megamania (Jan 19, 2007)

98

WT 241

I got my bloodsugar where I want it.... now for the weight.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jan 19, 2007)

Go go megamania!


----------



## megamania (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm sure it have something to do with watching the movie recently but this is what I heard vs read...


Go Go Godzilla

God zilllll-llllaaaaa!

Mix of the song and the old animated series theme.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 19, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> Go Go Godzilla
> 
> God zilllll-llllaaaaa!
> 
> Mix of the song and the old animated series theme.



Great and now I hear the Power Rangers theme play in my head.


----------



## megamania (Jan 19, 2007)

I am happy to say I was out of the age to watch that kinda stuff when it came out.


My gawd... the merchandising though!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 19, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> I am happy to say I was out of the age to watch that kinda stuff when it came out.
> 
> 
> My gawd... the merchandising though!



I was totally into it at the time. I still have a love for Mighty Morphing Power Rangers, but all new incarnations seem to bite it big. The merchandising was terrible though. And the theme song left much to be desired.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 19, 2007)

Glad to see things going well for you. Exercise is key, and unfortunately, the hardest part for me at least. How is your Hemoglobin A1c score running? I find that to be more helpful to me than stuggling with daily numbers. We all have bad days, but the A1c tells you if you are doing well over all. I work to keep mine at 7--ideally under 7 and some say under 6.5. There are some very promising if expensive new drugs out in recent months--Januvia and Galvus. They aren't expected to cause weight gain like some of the current popular treatments--Actos, Avandia, Glimepiride and Glipizide.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 19, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> How you gonna tell an Asian she shouldn't eat rice?
> 
> -Suzi




Have you tried brown rice? That seems to do a little better for me. Pizza seems to be my bane. I don't know if it is the crust or the sauce.


----------



## xrpsuzi (Jan 19, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Have you tried brown rice? That seems to do a little better for me. Pizza seems to be my bane. I don't know if it is the crust or the sauce.




Brown rice is better than white rice, but it's still bad. Barley is what I use as a rice substitute in meals, but even then, I find the ratio (by volume) between veggies and starch is very important. If I'm eating mostly veggies, I can have a little starch without by sugars spiking too high.

Disclaimer: I'm doing this without medication at the moment, so my spikes are a little more variable than most diabetics.

Researchers are using reptilian digestive enzymes in new medications to help diabetics (type II) break down food properly and I've heard they help people lose weight because they curb appetite and the illusive hunger doesn't hit.

Constant hunger (even afer eating) was one of the signs that tipped me off that I might be diabetic.

-Suzi


----------



## Scotley (Jan 19, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> Brown rice is better than white rice, but it's still bad. Barley is what I use as a rice substitute in meals, but even then, I find the ratio (by volume) between veggies and starch is very important. If I'm eating mostly veggies, I can have a little starch without by sugars spiking too high.
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm doing this without medication at the moment, so my spikes are a little more variable than most diabetics.
> 
> ...




I've been told that batsmati (spelling?) rice was even better than brown, but I don't have any hard evidence for this. I do know that 'quick' or 'instant' versions are more likely to cause a spike than the long cooking versions. I haven't been eating much barley, but I'll have to try that. 

The new drugs I mentioned above (Januvia and Galvus along with the injection only Byetta) are the ones made from synthetic lizard spit enzimes. Metformin/Glucophage can curb appetite as well and is a popular choice for pre-diabetics. I lost about 15 pounds taking it. Then I started on Actos as well and gained 40. Needless to say I have high hopes for the new drugs.


----------



## xrpsuzi (Jan 19, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> I've been told that batsmati (spelling?) rice was even better than brown, but I don't have any hard evidence for this. I do know that 'quick' or 'instant' versions are more likely to cause a spike than the long cooking versions. I haven't been eating much barley, but I'll have to try that.




Basmati rice is a long grain white rice grown in the himalayas, and it is the "rich" rice, kinda like jasmine rice in Chinese society. I don't know if it's any easier on the blood sugar, but you should see the look of disdain I get when my 83 year old grandmother sees me cook brown rice. 

The way is was explained to me, the more processed a starch was, the easier it is to digest, the shorter amount of time it takes your body to break it down--which is bad if your body doesn't make enough insulin or doesn't effeciently use the insulin you make. Thus they tell diabetics to eat whole wheat pasta or brown rice.

In India, eating 1/2 a roti (think tortilla but made from wheat flour or a mix of wheat and chana flour) with lunch was fine, but eating the same amount of baked bread always made me spike worse.

Barley is low on the glycemic index, you can cook it to simulate the puffy goodness of rice, and you can put it in soups to help thicken (rather than rice, potatoes, or pasta).




> The new drugs I mentioned above (Januvia and Galvus along with the injection only Byetta) are the ones made from synthetic lizard spit enzimes. Metformin/Glucophage can curb appetite as well and is a popular choice for pre-diabetics. I lost about 15 pounds taking it. Then I started on Actos as well and gained 40. Needless to say I have high hopes for the new drugs.




I'm looking into medications if I cannot get my blood sugar level on just dieting and exercise in the next few months. I'll keep this in mind in my search.

-Suzi


----------



## Scotley (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I guess I need to dust off my cookbooks and see what I can do with barley. My experience is limited to beef and barley soup. I try to keep the starches, especially the highly processed ones to a minimum, but having a lower GI substitute would be handy.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 19, 2007)

Sorry for the thread hi-jack megamania. Hope you keep it under control. Before I got diagnosed and started treatment I was a real bear. I know what you are dealing with in terms of moodyness. Be glad you have a supportive wife. I was lucky in that respect too.


----------



## megamania (Jan 20, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Glad to see things going well for you. Exercise is key, and unfortunately, the hardest part for me at least. How is your Hemoglobin A1c score running? I find that to be more helpful to me than stuggling with daily numbers. We all have bad days, but the A1c tells you if you are doing well over all. I work to keep mine at 7--ideally under 7 and some say under 6.5. There are some very promising if expensive new drugs out in recent months--Januvia and Galvus. They aren't expected to cause weight gain like some of the current popular treatments--Actos, Avandia, Glimepiride and Glipizide.




I do the "official" Hemoglobin test once every three months.  I tend to score between 6.9 and 7.5 which is part of why I'm pushing myself to improve.  Complications from time with diabeteis lessens greatly if under 7.0.

As I am going onto 38 years old I am becoming painfully aware of age and what it does to you.  I'm not a college student anymore.....


----------



## megamania (Jan 20, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Have you tried brown rice? That seems to do a little better for me. Pizza seems to be my bane. I don't know if it is the crust or the sauce.




Both,  Crust has the carbs and the sauce has the sugars.   

I 

Love

my

pizza


----------



## megamania (Jan 20, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Sorry for the thread hi-jack megamania. Hope you keep it under control. Before I got diagnosed and started treatment I was a real bear. I know what you are dealing with in terms of moodyness. Be glad you have a supportive wife. I was lucky in that respect too.





No apoligies required.  This is exactly what I wanted.  This reminds me I am not alone and gives me some ideas on food that I may not have thought of before.

As for a supportive wife.....  that is another story.  But things are better now.


----------



## megamania (Jan 20, 2007)

Decided to check myself before going to bed.

97

244 pounds.  

The scale I am using is at work and designed for frieght so I'm sure it will not be accurate but I am curious about the weight gain.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jan 21, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> Both,  Crust has the carbs and the sauce has the sugars.
> 
> I
> 
> ...




I love pizza, too, and as long as it's thin crust, it doesn't make my sugar spike much at all.  (The deep-dish Chicago-style pizza that's popular here has a huge amount of crust, and is...problematic.  )

My post-prandial number (2 hours after starting the meal) for thin-crust pizza is usually around 110 to 120.

Thank gawd, because if I had to give up pizza, I'd slit my wrists.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jan 21, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> The new drugs I mentioned above (Januvia and Galvus along with the injection only Byetta) are the ones made from synthetic lizard spit enzimes.




Mmmmm...lizard spit. 



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Metformin/Glucophage can curb appetite as well and is a popular choice for pre-diabetics. I lost about 15 pounds taking it. Then I started on Actos as well and gained 40. Needless to say I have high hopes for the new drugs.




I'm on metformin and Actos; they've done the trick for me.


----------



## xrpsuzi (Jan 21, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> The scale I am using is at work and designed for frieght so I'm sure it will not be accurate but I am curious about the weight gain.




We recently picked up a digital scale. Figured if the little ones are good for food scales, the ones of checking weight at home should perform more accurately and consistantly than mechanical scales. Plus the ones at the gym are used a lot and have to be re-balanced often. Nothing sucks more than being the first person to use the re-balanced scale at the gym and realize that you didn't really lose 5 pounds. 

It may help if you only weigh yourself once a week and under the same conditions (the same time of day wearing the same clothes, etc.). Weight fluxuates a lot (more so with women, but also for men), so I use the scale as a guideline to progress (Am I going in the right direction?) in conjunction with the daily bloodsugar checks.

I use to weigh myself every day in the morning and quite frankly it drove me nuts.  I found once a week was enough feedback to encourage good habits while also catching bad ones.

-Suzi


----------



## megamania (Jan 22, 2007)

96


I sense a pattern.  The doc will be happy.  If I keep this up I should be in really good shape for my A1 C test next month.


----------



## megamania (Jan 24, 2007)

Sigh... I guess the 10 inch BarBQ Pork sandwich I had earlier was a bad idea....

116


241 weight


----------



## Shemeska (Jan 24, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> Sigh... I guess the 10 inch BarBQ Pork sandwich I had earlier was a bad idea....
> 
> 116
> 
> ...




Out of curiousity, how many times per day do you check your blood sugar, and when in relation to meals? I tend to test mine around 8 times a day, though it's probably not necessary (sans meals and exercise, it really might wobble only 10 points either direction over 24 hours. I've got it pretty stable in conjunction with insulin dosage as far as basal rates go).


----------



## Scotley (Jan 24, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> Sigh... I guess the 10 inch BarBQ Pork sandwich I had earlier was a bad idea....
> 
> 116
> 
> ...




Yeah, BBQ is a killer if you like lots of brown sugar and molasses based sauce. Down in Memphis we do like our 'Que.


----------



## megamania (Jan 27, 2007)

good and bad today-

BIG dinner and a sugary snack out of vending machine buuuuut... only 121.


----------



## megamania (Jan 27, 2007)

I am asked to check it daily at random times.

For awhile I was checking it once every 4-6 weeks.  NOT good.   When I try to be random I bring my stuff to work then misplace it.  

I work two fulltime jobs so doing this randomly is not easy.  Most of the recent tests I have done here are once I get home for the day (night) around midnight.


----------



## megamania (Jan 27, 2007)

Has anyone ever heard of a bodily smell of alcohol if Sugar level is low?

I have heard of this on two occations.  Tonight, I did not have my meter with me at work but I felt low (light headed, "slowed" vision) but was okay after I ate a bunch of food including some hostess stuff from the vending machine.

A co-worker asked if I was okay.  She has an aunt whom is diabetic and when her sugars are real low she smells of alcohol.  The coworker said I smelt the same way at lunch.

Just curious.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jan 27, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> I am asked to check it daily at random times.
> 
> For awhile I was checking it once every 4-6 weeks.  NOT good.   When I try to be random I bring my stuff to work then misplace it.
> 
> I work two fulltime jobs so doing this randomly is not easy.  Most of the recent tests I have done here are once I get home for the day (night) around midnight.




Interesting.

My doc has me test once daily*, alternating between two different times:
- Fasting (i.e., first thing in the morning)
- Post-meal (i.e., two hours after beginning a meal)

I'm not your doc, so perhaps he has a good reason for having you do it that way, but I know that the generally-published guidelines for glucose levels are based on those two "times".

* - I'm also considered to be in "tight control", and my numbers are almost always way below the guidelines, so this is apparently sufficient for me, for now.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jan 27, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever heard of a bodily smell of alcohol if Sugar level is low?
> 
> I have heard of this on two occations.  Tonight, I did not have my meter with me at work but I felt low (light headed, "slowed" vision) but was okay after I ate a bunch of food including some hostess stuff from the vending machine.
> 
> ...




It might be ketosis -- a metabolic state in which your blood sugar gets low and your body starts burning fat for fuel.  One of the hallmarks of ketosis is a distinctive breath odor, which one source I'm reading here says can be an alcohol-like smell.  (Parenthetically, the "Atkins Diet" essentially is intentional ketosis.)


----------



## megamania (Jan 28, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> It might be ketosis -- a metabolic state in which your blood sugar gets low and your body starts burning fat for fuel.  One of the hallmarks of ketosis is a distinctive breath odor, which one source I'm reading here says can be an alcohol-like smell.  (Parenthetically, the "Atkins Diet" essentially is intentional ketosis.)




That is the darnest thing I've heard of in a while.   The last was something I said.

A few years ago I had cancer and when I went for Kemotherpy I could first feel the fluid go into my chest but once it reached my head I could "taste" it.  The nurse thought I was nuts.  It had a metalliac taste like when licking coins (don't ask).  Looking at a cantainer once, it was a copper based fluid...thus why it tasted of pennies.

Life can be weird.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jan 28, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> Looking at a cantainer once, it was a copper based fluid...thus why it tasted of pennies.




And now you know what Spock's blood tastes like.


----------



## megamania (Jan 28, 2007)

ugh!  Does this possibly make me a Volcan Vampire?!?


----------



## kenobi65 (Jan 28, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> ugh!  Does this possibly make me a Volcan Vampire?!?




Possibly.  Do you find yourself having a craving for sucking on pennies? 

BTW, I just remembered that a friend of mine who works as a medical technologist told me about a non-lab test for ketosis.  Pour a glass of beer, and make sure the beer winds up with a head on it.  Then, breathe on the head...if the bubbles of the head dissipate quickly, it's apparently a telltale (though not foolproof) sign of ketosis.


----------



## megamania (Jan 28, 2007)

that...is....so....strange......


The world is a crazy place.  No wonder I escape to Eberron twice a month to escape it.


----------



## megamania (Jan 29, 2007)

96.


----------



## megamania (Jan 29, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Possibly.  Do you find yourself having a craving for sucking on pennies?
> 
> BTW, I just remembered that a friend of mine who works as a medical technologist told me about a non-lab test for ketosis.  Pour a glass of beer, and make sure the beer winds up with a head on it.  Then, breathe on the head...if the bubbles of the head dissipate quickly, it's apparently a telltale (though not foolproof) sign of ketosis.





Then drink the beer quickly to recover sugar!


----------



## megamania (Jan 29, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> The new drugs I mentioned above (Januvia and Galvus along with the injection only Byetta) are the ones made from synthetic lizard spit enzimes. Metformin/Glucophage can curb appetite as well and is a popular choice for pre-diabetics. I lost about 15 pounds taking it. Then I started on Actos as well and gained 40. Needless to say I have high hopes for the new drugs.





I read about an insulin inhaler they are trying to get to pass with the FDA that involves pig guts.

Would it be cheaper to buy hotdogs?


----------



## kenobi65 (Jan 29, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> I read about an insulin inhaler they are trying to get to pass with the FDA that involves pig guts.
> 
> Would it be cheaper to buy hotdogs?




Possibly, but inhaling the hotdogs is the challenge.


----------



## megamania (Jan 30, 2007)

116, 2 1/2 hours after eating lunch


----------



## kenobi65 (Jan 30, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> 116, 2 1/2 hours after eating lunch




That's pretty darn good.

When I do my post-meal test, 2 hours after starting the meal, I usually get something in the range of 115-130, and my A1Cs are under 6 (in other words, I'm in the range that a non-diabetic would be in).


----------



## Scotley (Jan 30, 2007)

Excellent! My AIc was 7.0 last week, which is good for me. I'd love to get down under 6.5. Now if I could just get my good cholesterol up, all my numbers would be decent.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jan 30, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Now if I could just get my good cholesterol up, all my numbers would be decent.




That's a hard one.  Statins can apparently help a little bit (though they're mostly about lowering LDL), but otherwise, the only things I've heard that can help raise your HDL are exercise and avoiding trans-fats.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 30, 2007)

Yes, I'm doing my best on the transfats. The exercise is the one that should be easy, but my schedule doesn't help.


----------



## xrpsuzi (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm still battling to get my AC1 consistantly under 7.4 without meds. The doctor told me that (in addition to me losing weight and keeping the fasting numbers under 120) if I could keep the post-meals numbers less than 60 points from my pre-meal numbers, I'm on the right track to getting things under control without medication.

Otherwise, I'm going to be looking at lizard spit. 

This isn't from a doctor, but my mom says eating fish (the essential oils) is a good way of raising good cholesterol, provided that you aren't frying it or doing something else equally as tasty.

-Suzi


----------



## megamania (Jan 31, 2007)

It has been 10 hours when I scored 116.  At 7pm I ate two english muffins and a burrito washed down with Diet Pepsi.  Midnight I scored 98.

This is working for me.  By typing in what I am getting here I feel a bit of peer pressure to eat better and do more regular testing.  I am almost looking forward to my ACL test in Feb.  I have been all over the chart from 6.9 to 9.3 in the past 2 years.   Not good.

I'll be sure to tell the doc about this site and what I am doing.




maybe I can convert him to DnD....yeah right.


----------



## megamania (Jan 31, 2007)

127 after 1 1/2 hours of eating.  1 metaforim pill, nothing else.


----------



## megamania (Feb 1, 2007)

83 and damn tired.....


----------



## megamania (Feb 2, 2007)

76 but not light headed or moody.


Anyone here know the cut off for avoiding coma or the such.  At 86. I decided to buy an energy bar that I will have in my work locker just in case.  I told a few co-workers of it and why.

Since I am still dropping, should I worry?


----------



## Sandain (Feb 2, 2007)

If your blood sugar levels are dropping below the recommended range (here between 4 and 8 is normal), eat something sweet immediately, then eat some carbs to slowly release sugar into your system.

You can get a special hyperdermic needle with glucose in it for when you go into a coma.  You cant eat anything when your in that state and it can happen very quickly.  Being Type 1 I have one of these at home and at work.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 2, 2007)

Type II diabetics don't generally have to worry about bottoming out or going into a coma. Metformin will not lower your blood sugar too low. Insulin and a few of the older drugs have a problem with that, but not metformin or actos. Non-diabetics routinely drop to 70. I wouldn't worry unless you get below 65. You shouldn't see any really severe problems until you drop below 50. Below 70 is a concern, but not usually life treatening.


----------



## Shemeska (Feb 2, 2007)

Below 70 is usually when you can feel the symptoms of hypoglycemia.
20-30 is seizure territory.
Below 20 is seizure turning to coma and brain damage if nobody finds and treats you, and you run the chance of gaining that petitioner template...


----------



## megamania (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks.   When I see the doc (about 4 weeks now away) I'll him a boat load of new terrority questions.  I'm used to being over 120, even 160.


----------



## kenobi65 (Feb 2, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> Thanks.   When I see the doc (about 4 weeks now away) I'll him a boat load of new terrority questions.  I'm used to being over 120, even 160.




When I was first diagnosed, and put on meds (and, more importantly, cut sugared soda out of my diet), my body was accustomed to that high blood sugar level (my A1C was 8.8, and my fasting numbers were close to 200).  At that point, I could feel "low" (i.e., tired, spacey, shaky) when my numbers were not, technically, low.

After a few months, my body got used to what a normal blood sugar number is supposed to feel like.


----------



## Harmon (Feb 2, 2007)

Hay Mega,

Fine Job on the Blood Sugar


----------



## xrpsuzi (Feb 3, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm used to being over 120, even 160.




Yeah, I'm in a similar boat. The idea of having too low a bloodsugar seems alien to me. 

I found out the hard way that massages drop your bloodsugar pretty quickly, and I was a little disoriented after I got off the table even though my bloodsugar was barely under 90.

Good luck at the doctor!

-Suzi


----------



## megamania (Feb 3, 2007)

Decided to experiment some today.   I did many tests throughout the evening.  Results surprised me some.

2:30pm  162   done soon after lunch
5:00pm  83  took the rest of my meds, ate a thing of beef jerky
7pm  82
9pm  130  rose 50 pts for two english muffins I had just after doing a reading a 7!!!
11pm 87  Settled quickly enough
12am 113  not sure why it rose 26 points except for the added stress of driving home on slick roads.


----------



## kenobi65 (Feb 3, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> 12am 113  not sure why it rose 26 points except for the added stress of driving home on slick roads.




Stress is a big factor.  I've had absolutely pathetic readings after spending a half-day dealing with flight delays trying to get home from a business trip.


----------



## xrpsuzi (Feb 3, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> Decided to experiment some today.   I did many tests throughout the evening.  Results surprised me some.




This was what my optomistrist (of all people) suggested, because sometimes people only test in the morning for their fasting numbers and think everything is OK because they clock in low. However, spikes throughout the day are also a real problem too.

If you can figure out a pattern, you get a roadmap of behaviors or foods to abstain from which is really personalized from diabetic to diabetic.



			
				kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Stress is a big factor.



Ditto. The first week after my dad passed away, I couldn't get a morning fast reading under 170, and I wasn't really eating much, so I know it wasn't the food. My mother-in-law (who internalizes a lot of her stress) was clocking in at 500 after her best friend's funeral.

It's funny, these things are simple no-brainers--eat healthy and not too much, exercise regularly, reducing stress-- but until someone tells you have a lifelong condition that could shorten your life, it's not really important.

Not haha funny, but appreciating the nature of the beast funny. 
-Suzi


----------



## megamania (Feb 3, 2007)

Stress has always been a problem for me.  I work 70+ hours a week and still can't make the bills.  The wife and I have....issues.  Sometimes I think this is why my bloodsugar is suddenly coming down on average 50 points.  I still have my bills but the stuff between the wife and I are much better.


To make matters worse, my comfort thing to do when depressed / stressed out is food.  Pizza, chips and subs mostly.  All the high carb stuff.   I am fighting depression now as the heating bills, taxes and insurance bills are beginning to stack up against my morgage and utility bills.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 4, 2007)

There is a lot of information out there about diabeties is on the rise because of lifestyle. They tend to blame it on how we eat, but I wonder if stress isn't as big a factor. I face a lot of the same things you do, but fortunately to a lesser extent. Hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## megamania (Feb 5, 2007)

92


Yup.   I tend to agree that stress is a major player and Americans anyway live a very stressful life.   Kinda sucks.


----------



## megamania (Feb 5, 2007)

Today I will attempt to check myself every two hours to get an idea of the flow.  Scary since i know I lean towards checking myself when I will be generally the lowest.


So.....

7:30am   a whole whopping 170!

I expected high but not that.  I did eat just before going to sleep however at 2am.


----------



## kenobi65 (Feb 5, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> 7:30am   a whole whopping 170!
> 
> I expected high but not that.  I did eat just before going to sleep however at 2am.




I wouldn't be too surprised by that.  You ate right before going to bed, and only slept for 5 1/2 hours.   How much (and what) did you have to eat?

Your sleeping metabolism works very differently from your waking metabolism, and your body has little immediate need for food that you ate right before going to sleep...so the sugar just floats around in your system.


----------



## megamania (Feb 6, 2007)

02/05/07		7:30am		170			
At 1:30am I had two hamburgers, 1 beer and a piece of cake.  Today I will attempt to check every two hours to get a feel of the day’s sugar levels.

02/05/07		9:45am		135			
No food yet, had 1 Metaforum

02/05/07		10:55am		120			
1 hour spent playing Racquet ball

02/05/07		1:00pm		234			
Turkey salad sandwich, ½ pringles tube, diet soda and a small handful of sugar free candy

02/05/07		2:45pm		141			
Quality time with the wife

02/05/07		5:00pm		138			
On a “cushy” job tonight    no hard labor

02/05/07		7:00pm		69			
Took the rest of my medication after testing at 5:00

02/05/07		9:15pm		167			
¼ lb cheese burger w/bacon, small bag of Cheetos and Diet Soda

02/06/07		midnite		69			Hungry


----------



## megamania (Feb 6, 2007)

well....its educational anyway.


I want to do this a few more times before my Hemoglobin test on the 26th 0r 28th of the month.  Try a day I do both jobs and see what I get.  I had today off from the store so as to bring the wife to the doctors.


----------



## kenobi65 (Feb 6, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> 02/05/07		7:30am		170
> At 1:30am I had two hamburgers, 1 beer and a piece of cake.




Well, pardon my french here, but holy carp!  No wonder you were at 170.  You were sleeping on a gut-bomb (including a bunch of sugar from the cake) for 6 hours.



			
				megamania said:
			
		

> No food yet, had 1 Metaforum




Just FYI, in case you didn't know this, metformin works better if you take it *with* food.  I'm on two a day, and I take them with breakfast and dinner.


----------



## Elodan (Feb 6, 2007)

Just thought I'd throw my two cents in.

I was diagnosed with Type I (aka Juvenile or Insulin dependent) diabetes when I was 15 and have been taking 2+ insulin shots a day ever since (22+ years = a helluva lot of syringes).    I've seen blood sugars in the 400s and had hA1Cs as high as 11 over the years.  I've also had surgery for retinopathy (somewhat painful but it's amazing what they can do these days, i.e. that laser surgery, digital blood sugar monitors and other such things that did not exist when I was first diagnosed).  My goals/plans are probably similar and yet dissimilar to yours so take from this what you will.

First of all, it's great that you are trying to get your blood sugars and weight to a happy place.

I don't recall seeing anyone mention this, but I think it would be a good idea for you to meet with a nutritionist.  They'll help you come up with sensible eating plans that work with your medications (it's very important for type Is to balance the two, not sure about how close it is for type IIs).  Do not weigh yourself every day, one a week is plenty.  There are all sorts of factors why you might be a little heavier or light from day to day.  Don't forget that muscle is heavier than fat. The fit of your clothes is a good indicator of weight loss.

Also, while it's very important to keep your weight and blood sugars (BS) under tight control; do not obsess over them.  It's very easy to get frustrated when your BS or weight do not seem to always be exactly where you want them to be (a BS of 123 is still damn good).  It then becomes very tempting to say, "what's the point" and not pay attention.

My understanding is that normal is usually 70 - 120 (of course it was 80 - 120 when I was 1st diagnosed).  Also, there are test strips you can buy to check for ketones.  Again, my understanding is that they usually show up when your BS has been high for a while as they are the result of sugars spilling into the urine.

I'm sure you've heard this all before (I know I have) but I think it's a good thing to realize that others are going through something similar to you and face the same struggles.

Tom


----------



## megamania (Feb 6, 2007)

I am type II.

I was dignosed roughly 9 years ago while fighting cancer (age 28)

I was good with it then.  Spoke to diet specialists and all that but that was alooooong time ago.

During this time I have been forced into a spot of working 70+ hours a week.

For most of the time my wife and I had serious issues.  The kind I should have left but couldn't.

I have always been prone to stress and frustration issues

Treated for aniety problems

In the past 6 months I have corrected everything but the money issues which will be with me forever from the looks of things and my blood sugars which I am now trying to correct.

was going to say fix but its too late for that


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2007)

Sounds like you are trying to get your life in order and realize what the problems are. That's often the hardest part. Except for the money of course.   Check out talk radio in your area and look for Dave Ramsey's show. He's got a lot of good advice for getting out of debt. Sadly, there is no easy solution, but he does have books that can help. He often sends callers free copies or tickets to one of his live seminars to help them get started. If you can't find him on the air try 
http://www.daveramsey.com/radio/home/?strMode=listen 

Perhaps you can find some info that will help you get on track with the money too. It isn't much, but that's the best financial advice I have to offer.


----------



## megamania (Feb 10, 2007)

122

eh. Not great but not bad.

It is clear to me I start very high in the morning and wind down by time I go to bed around 1am.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2007)

Not bad at all. I often find that my highest time of the day is first thing in the morning.


----------



## megamania (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey guys-  I just wanted to thankyou for everything.  This is the first time I think I have it under control since learning of it some 9 years ago.

I have many questions to ask the doctor.  Many of these you have given advice to me on.  I'll be able to better understand any recommendations he has easier because of you.  

Thankyou.


----------



## megamania (Feb 13, 2007)

111 at roughly 12:30am.

Starved and limited to a buck at work so I broke down and had a hostess snack sugar thingeramajik.  That was at 9pm.


----------



## megamania (Feb 14, 2007)

101

Had a slice of B-day cake for a co-worker around 9pm.


----------



## megamania (Feb 21, 2007)

No breakfast

pizza for lunch

chicken sandwich for dinner at 7pm

11:30pm  132

eh.  starting to slip I think.


----------



## kenobi65 (Feb 21, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> No breakfast
> 
> pizza for lunch
> 
> ...




Two lessons I've taught myself, the hard way...

1) Don't let yourself get up in arms over a bad reading or two.  It *happens*, even to those of us who are considered to have their sugar under "tight control."

2) A big meal will likely spike your sugar more.  If possible, don't have as much to eat at one sitting, and then have a snack later.


----------



## megamania (Feb 21, 2007)

There was a time the food I listed above would have been 1 of 3 meals for the day.  I miss days of endless comsuption of food as a teenager.... :\ 

Today I am doing something one of diet people said.  Do a meat with no cheese or sause.  Filling, takes a long time to digest and has little sugar/carbs.

Lord-  my burger is simple without cheese or ketchup.   Even Bar-BQ sause woulkd be welcome....


----------



## megamania (Feb 21, 2007)

oh and next Wednesday (28th) I go for my Hemoglobin test and thus get my new ACL #.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 21, 2007)

Good luck with the A1c! The no sauce thing is a killer. Watch out for fat free options, they tend to load them up with sugar to make up for the lack of fat. Try more herbs and seasonings. Dry seasonings have virtually no calories. However, watch the sodium content.


----------



## megamania (Feb 21, 2007)

123


All I had a simple hamburger patty.   Normally when I do this I bake some chicken but my son wasn't going to eat chicken without  either ketchup or some sorta sauce.


----------



## xrpsuzi (Feb 21, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> Today I am doing something one of diet people said.  Do a meat with no cheese or sause.  Filling, takes a long time to digest and has little sugar/carbs.




I keep beef jerky around for just that reason. In moderation it makes a great snack with little preparation.

Good luck with the doc and the tests.

-Suzi


----------



## kenobi65 (Feb 21, 2007)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> Good luck with the doc and the tests.




Agreed!  Though, with the kinds of numbers you've been posting here, it sounds like you should wind up with a reasonably good A1C.


----------



## megamania (Feb 23, 2007)

142 and my gut is acking.


I wonder if my no longer drinking soda is messing with me?  I used to drink 3-4 liters of Diet Pepsi or Dew a day but stopped nearly cold turkey about 18 days ago.  Now I feel like food isn't digesting right.   Could my body have shut down some acid production due to the extra acid from soda?


----------



## megamania (Feb 24, 2007)

113  yet I had a handful of crackers about 1 1/2 hours ago.


----------



## megamania (Feb 26, 2007)

107


----------



## megamania (Feb 28, 2007)

107... again.   Last food was at 7:30pm (4 1/2 hours ago).  I've begun my fasting for my blood work tommorrow.


----------



## megamania (Feb 28, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Agreed!  Though, with the kinds of numbers you've been posting here, it sounds like you should wind up with a reasonably good A1C.




I sincerely hope so.  Looking back I have not been under 7.0 for about 2 1/2 years and then it was a 6.9 and a 6.7.   Mostly 7.5 with a few 9's. (ouch)


----------



## megamania (Feb 28, 2007)

79 and going to bed.  Up in 4 hours and AC 1 testing in 6.


----------



## kenobi65 (Feb 28, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## megamania (Feb 28, 2007)

Rose to 115 while I slept.  Test is done.  I should have the results next week.

and thankyou for the luck.


----------



## Shemeska (Mar 3, 2007)

Well while we're waiting for your results to come back in, I had my bloodwork and other results come back today.

A1C: 6.3
Total Cholesterol: 114
Blood Pressure: 110/70

So I'm pretty happy with myself over the results. 

Hoping for success on your end as well Megamania!


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2007)

That's an impressive spread of numbers Shemeska. That's the like the real world equivalent of having all 18's!


----------



## xrpsuzi (Mar 4, 2007)

With all the discussion, I though this would be a good place to post.

When I was first diagnosed, I didn't want to start medication and tried using diet and exercise only. While I've had relative success managing things in that way, I can't call it a definitive success. So, I'm going to bite the bullet and start medication shortly.

Reading posters on this thread has helped; I realized that as long as my AC1 are too high (liver/kidney functions fine, blood pressure and cholesterol good), I'm only getting an "E" for effort, but my diabetes is not really under control. While this thread started out as megamania's support for getting his numbers in line, it has also made me take a look at what I've been doing with my own health.

Thanks.

-Suzi


----------



## Scotley (Mar 5, 2007)

Good luck Suzi. The meds aren't so bad. The metformin in particular seems very mild in terms of side effects. The long term health benefits are just too great to keep going without control. The benefits to those around you when you get under control are worth it too. At least in my case when my blood sugar is running high I am no fun to be around--very grumpy.


----------



## kenobi65 (Mar 5, 2007)

Good luck, Suzi!  Feel free to post here and bug us. 

When I started on metformin, I experienced the classic side-effect of that drug, nausea, for a couple of weeks, but it was probably exacerbated by the fact I was also fighting an ulcer at that point.  Now, after a year and a half, I don't seem to be suffering any adverse effects...and my endocrinologist says, "you have the bloodwork of a normal person."


----------



## xrpsuzi (Mar 5, 2007)

According to what previous doctors have told me from my age, level of activity, and mildness of diabetes (there's a technical term, but I can't remember what it is), there is a chance that if I lose enough weight that diet and exercise will be enough until I'm older.

While real life has thrown a couple of curveballs in the past few years, I'm spitting distance from not being obsese and 1/3 of the way to not being overweight. So I'm going to ask the doc to put me on a medication that will help control the sugars and not hinder the weightloss, and preferable something I can stop taking once the scale hits 130 and test the theory out.

My appointment is at the end of this month, so we'll see how it goes. By then we should be congratulating megamania on his wicked AC1s 

-Suzi


----------



## megamania (Mar 8, 2007)

sigh....

results came in today and I am not happy with them.  AC 1  7.7.

If memory is accurate, the test measures the general bloodsugar level for the last three months with the last three weeks having the greatest influence.  I was very sick the week of the test but still......

On the bright side, the last one was in December and I hit over a 9.  Thus my renewed desire to correct the situation.

Talkto the doctor on Thursday of next week and I'll know more then.


Looking at the other numbers, I normally score 100-110 over 70-72 on Blood pressure and Cholesterol is normally around 100.  I'll try to remember them for sure on Thursday.


----------



## xrpsuzi (Mar 8, 2007)

Megamania--7.7 is much better than 9+ and being sick can affect your sugars. When I'm sick, I run 10-20 higher (all other variables being equal) on my fasting numbers.

One thing that boggled me was having ok fasting bloodsugars, but still having high AC1. Different things can make your bloodsugar spike, but it corrects itself before the next time you check your bloodsugar (which is why AC1 are important--they give you an overview when your hometesting can only test your blood at a specific point in time).

Another factor is that home meters can be off by up to 30 ml, which means that your meter can read 120, but if you were submitting it for lab work, it could actually be as high as 150. And those are acceptible ranges for home meters.

-Suzi


----------



## BOZ (Mar 8, 2007)

wasn't that A1C?  not sure what it stands for, but that's how i usually see it.


----------



## Elodan (Mar 8, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> wasn't that A1C?  not sure what it stands for, but that's how i usually see it.




Coming from Type I land.  A1c is one of a couple of glycohemoglobin tests.  It checks the amount of sugars stuck to hemoglobin in the blood.  It gives an average of what your blood sugars have been over the past 2 - 3 months.  My doctor will usually say, your A1c was 8 which means you were averaging a blood sugar of 200.  It's considered the best way to get an accurate reflection of your sugars as (someone already mentioned) home testing is really a point in time and depending on how often you test, it can be pretty limited.  The ideal is to have an A1c of under 7.

Going from 9+ to 7.7 is great, it means you're on the right track (take it from someone who hasn't been under 8 in a while).

(All my numbers are based on U.S. measurements)


----------



## kenobi65 (Mar 8, 2007)

Megamania,

I can absolutely understand your disappointment at the A1C not being lower, but, as the others have already noted, getting it from a 9+ to 7.7 *is* an accomplishment.  And, I concur, the fact that you were sick in the days leading up to the test undoubtedly didn't help matters.

Take a look at the chart on this page over on WebMD:
http://diabetes.webmd.com/guide/diabetes-how-test-blood-glucose?page=2

It shows how the A1C score relates to your average blood glucose level.

An A1C of 9 equates to an average glucose level of 214.  A 7.7 would equate to an average glucose level of 170 or so.  So, you've dropped your average number by at least 40 points, probably more (because you said your old number was "9-something").


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2007)

You are clearly moving in the right direction. I was pleased to see my latest A1c hit 7. I hover between 7 and 8 with two meds. Of course my first A1c at diagnosis was 11. You should be very pleased with your progress. You are obviously doing the right things. A little more work and you'll be there.


----------



## xrpsuzi (Mar 8, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> wasn't that A1C?  not sure what it stands for, but that's how i usually see it.




It is. My dyslexia strikes again! My doctor has one of those neat charts in his office measuring the A1C of a normal person vrs. a diabetic, and no matter how many times I've seen it, I still type in the wrong thing. 

-Suzi


----------



## megamania (Mar 15, 2007)

Just got back from the doctors.  He stressed the need for consistantcy.  He figures my recent weight gain may be the big factor in my AC1 results.  He wasn't happy that I "quit" monitoring / medicine after the results came in.  I am on a strict and limited expense / income and seeing these results ticks me off.

He was surprisaed to see the results I was getting vs the AC1 number.  He encouraged me to keep at it and maybe whatever the X-factor was that messed with the results will be gone.

Sigh.... so once I pay for my morgage ( over 2 weeks late now), car (10 days late now), bank loan (due 2 days ago) and car insurances (1 6 weeks late and the other 1 week) I will buy more medicine and give this another try.


----------



## kenobi65 (Mar 15, 2007)

I encourage you to not give up, mega.  Financial problems are a big stressor for many people, and I certainly understand that the meds aren't cheap, either.  As you know, diabetes is a disease that doesn't go away, and, as much of a pain as it is to monitor and "be good", if you don't, your problems are going to get worse.


----------



## megamania (Apr 6, 2007)

Alright.... I'm still deeply disappointed in my AC1 number but it will only get worse if I don't get back on checking-



4/4/07    149   This is what happens with no medicine and not checking


4/5/07  112  Took Metaforum.   Need to raise about 40 bucks to buy the rest.  Prescription runs out on Wednesday.    :\


----------

